# Raisins in Barolo



## Queen P (Jan 1, 2008)

Queen P said:


> I'm making Barolo and was wondering - can I use regular Sunkist raisins in the the fermentation process and and then use oak chips in the second stage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## masta (Jan 1, 2008)

That will work fine...is this a kit and which one?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2008)

There is nothing that says you cant although you might or might not get the flavor from them you are looking for. Most kits with raisins or grape skins use a specific varietal to get the flavor needed to keep it true not to mention youll be voiding the warranty. That being said, its your kit and the oak is sort of the same thing with using what you want and chips will take a little longer to oak the wine then the dust that most kits use so the secondary would be better and the extra alc at this point will extract more from it.


----------



## Queen P (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks- I won't add them because I don't want to mess up the wine- but when I made the Amarone - it can with a package of raisins that looked and tasted like regular store bought raisins.


----------



## Queen P (Jan 1, 2008)

Mosti Mondale


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum QueenP, I thought the same thing on the raisins in the Amarone, I believe it was Appleman that is making one stated the raisins tasted like Muscat raisins to him. Even so I wouldn't hesitate to try it if that is what I wanted.Maybe you will make a good wine better! Been known to split kits in half , use two three gal carboys, just to play with some and compare the differences. Nice thing about it , we can do what we want if we are willing to void the warranty.


----------



## laneygirl (Jan 3, 2008)

QueenP, Which MM Barolo kit did you buy? I got the MM ME Gran Barolo and it came with raisins....


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there somewhere where you can get varietal raisins online?


----------



## myway22 (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with JW's post, I made the chianti with raisins and the few that I did try didn't take like regular Sunkist or Mayflower raisins. I'm not sure how to explain the difference but there definitely was one. That being said, I don't think it would mess up the wine, but it I'm sure the taste would be different than using the kit raisins.


----------

